# Have To Keep Refreshing?



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

Just starting to use this new laptop the kids go me for Christmas, been sick on the recliner for days and it sure is nice to have the laptop! But here on HT when I click on a page the ad at the top of the page loads but the rest of the page doesn't. Once I click the refresh button the page will load. Any idea's??


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

A Ad Blocker. many good ones for free.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Same here. I have had this issue for months now. Nothing has worked. I check in but do not read like I used to, get too aggravated.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

pistolsmom said:


> Just starting to use this new laptop the kids go me for Christmas, been sick on the recliner for days and it sure is nice to have the laptop! But here on HT when I click on a page the ad at the top of the page loads but the rest of the page doesn't. Once I click the refresh button the page will load. Any idea's??


It's waiting for the ad to completely load. As was suggested, get an ad blocker. I use Firefox and AdBlock Plus works really well for me.

https://adblockplus.org/en/


----------

